# Hindi, Urdu: Dil karna



## germanictamoon

Hi all,
what would be the best translation of 'dil karna' in the following sentence?

A person with his friend sees  'jalebee' ( a kind of sweet) on a shop and says to his friend:

'Aaj mera jalebee khaane ko bohot *dil kar* raha hai.

Shukriya.


----------



## Alfaaz

_dil karnaa/chaahnaa_- _to want_;  _to have/develop a strong (desire/urge/impulse/inclination/longing/eagerness/etc.) for_


----------



## Chhaatr

_aaj meraa jalebii khaane kaa bahut man kar rahaa hai. _


----------



## Qureshpor

I am not certain if "dil karnaa" is correct. In Punjabi, this verb is certainly used but I think Urdu/Hindi speakers would use "jii chaahnaa".


----------



## marrish

_dil karnaa_ (at least in Hindi, however I would say off the top of my head that however _jii chaahnaa_ and _jii karnaa_ are OK in Urdu while, strangely enough, the Persian _dil_ does not substitute _jii_ in my own speach although I would expect it to do so, so QP SaaHib's doubt  is not for nothing) would mean in this context in English 'I'm feeling very much like having a jalebi today'.

By the way, I'm sure it is used in Hindi.


----------



## Wolverine9

So _dil karnaa_ is used in Hindi but not in Urdu, while _jii chaahnaa/karnaa_ is used in both?


----------



## marrish

Wolverine9 said:


> *So dil karnaa is used in Hindi but not in Urdu,* while _jii chaahnaa/karnaa_ is used in both?


I don't know if it is not used in Urdu but I know it is in Hindi. My Hindi lexicon has it and redirects to _jii karnaa _for the meaning. As far as Urdu is concerned, I already have said that I personally don't use it but I can't say anything beyond this. It is possible, IMO, that it is used in Urdu. _jii chaahnaa_ and _jii karnaa_ is definitely used in Urdu.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ marrish SaaHib, if you were to look into the two Urdu/Urdu dictionaries by the two well known Delhi compilers, you will find that "jii karnaa" in Urdu does not quite mean the same as "jii chaahnaa"!!


----------



## marrish

^ I will do it for my own interest. Out of piety for Urdu. I haven't done it yet but instead checked with my Hindi dictionary because of the primary language of this thread, and moreover, because an answer in English was required. Thank you for the reference. 

Subsidiary, since you have mentioned the variant of this verb in Punjabi, I thought the quotations from at least one out of these dictionaries would not have been accepted in this light.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> [...] Subsidiary, since you have mentioned the variant of this verb in Punjabi, I thought the quotations from at least one out of these dictionaries would not have been accepted in this light.


I am having a "dumb moment" marrish Saahib. Could you please explain your point in language that even I can understand!


----------



## Faylasoof

I have to agree with QP SaaHib in the sense that _dil / jii karnaa_ are not used always in the same way as _dil / jii chaahnaa _in Urdu:


_*dil / jii karnaa *=  (1) *himmat / Hausalah karnaa*, (2) dil / jii meN aarzuu rakhnaa


*dil karnaa *=  *saxaawat karnaa / faraaGh-dilii karnaa / fayyaDhii karnaa*


*dil / jii chaahnaa* = *kisii chiiz kii xwaahish karnaa*_


----------



## marrish

Re. post #9 





Qureshpor said:


> I am having a "dumb moment" marrish Saahib. Could you please explain your point in language that even I can understand!


I admit my intention was to be enigmatic but I have to say clearly what was on my mind, for you've asked. 

You mentioned this verb in Punjabi and I referred to it as a variant of the Hindi/Urdu verb. My experience has taught me that you'd say it in Punjabi _dil karNRaa _or maybe_ dill karNRaa_, which would not be the same but a variant.

It was alleged with regard to the much loved lexicon by Sayyid Ahmad Khan Dihlavi SaaHib that it contains Punjabicisms, moreover, the Dehli compiler himself of using them in his prose .

Yes, I agree that dil karnaa can mean something else in Urdu or Hindi than what I offered as an English translation but not in the context of the given phrase about _jalebis_. Anyway, apparently dil karnaa can also be used in Urdu in this situation, (cf. preceding post by F. SaaHib).


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> I have to agree with QP SaaHib in the sense that _dil / jii karnaa_ are not used always in the same way as _dil / jii chaahnaa _in Urdu:
> 
> 
> _*dil / jii karnaa *=  (1) *himmat / Hausalah karnaa*, (2) dil / jii meN aarzuu rakhnaa
> 
> 
> *dil karnaa *=  *saxaawat karnaa / faraaGh-dilii karnaa / fayyaDhii karnaa*
> 
> 
> *dil / jii chaahnaa* = *kisii chiiz kii xwaahish karnaa*_



Faylasoof SaaHib, both Platts and Farhang-i-Asifiyyah do not have an entry for "dil karnaa" at all. Unfortunately my copy of Nur-ul-Lughaat does not have "daal" entries at all!

For the OP's sentence...

"aaj meraa jalebii khaane ko bahut *dil kar raha hai**"...*in Punjabi my first instinctive choice would be..

ajj meraa jalebii khaaNR nuuN bohtaa *dil kar riyaa e
*
But in Urdu, "dil karnaa" for this meaning sounds strange to my ears! I would say..

aaj meraa jalebii khaane ko *jii chaah rahaa hai*

I don't think I would say ...

aaj meraa jalebii khaane ko *jii kar rahaa hai*..

or

aaj meraa jalebii khaane ko *dil chaah rahaa hai*

..even though both of these are acceptable forms. I am not sure exactly why.


----------



## Qureshpor

germanictamoon said:


> Hi all,
> what would be the best translation of 'dil karna' in the following sentence?
> 
> A person with his friend sees  'jalebee' ( a kind of sweet) on a shop and says to his friend:
> 
> 'Aaj mera jalebee khaane ko bohot *dil kar* raha hai.
> 
> Shukriya.



aaj meraa jalebii khaane ko bahut *dil kar rahaa hai*.

Today I very much *feel like* eating "jalebis". 

Today I very much *fancy* eating "jalebis".

Today I am having a big *craving* for "jalebis"


----------



## naghma-o sher

I have a question: Why is it "aaj MERAA jalebi khaane ko..." and not "aaj MUJHE jalebi khaane ko..."?


----------



## germanictamoon

Actually 'meraa' is possessive that is being used for 'dil'.
Meraa dil 
Mujhe dil 
Meraa dil is the subject of the sentence.

We can rewrite the sentence this way:
'Aaj mera dil jalebee khaane ko/ke liye bohot kar raha hai.


----------



## muhammad.mushrraf

Aaj mera jaleebi khani to Dil karraha hey:
Today I want to eat Jalabey.


----------



## nizamuddin

aarzo hona, dil chahna, himat karna


----------

